# How should I prepare these shells, coral and coral rock?



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

How should I prepare these shells, coral and rock's? Came from Myrtle Beach.

I have read 10:1 bleach soak or boil.. What's the best? This is for a non established cichlid tank that I will start putting together this weekend. The rock is sand stone i believe


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd boil to get rid of salt primarily.


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

DJRansome said:


> I'd boil to get rid of salt primarily.


 Ok.. House should smell real nice after that lol


----------



## Vulcan900 (Aug 5, 2013)

should I still do the bleach soak after a boil?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

You could but I wouldn't bother. You might have to scrub if there is something left on the item you want to get rid of.


----------

